# Bottoms up



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a term in the well drilling busy that defines displacing all of the drilling fluids (mud) in a well with new fluids. It is called bottoms up.
New fluid is pumped into the well until all of the old fluid is cleaned out from the bottom to the top.

Today there is more water in the Trinity river above Lake Livingston than the total volume now in the lake. And it is raining on the water shed again today.
The river is about to "bottoms up" the lake.
This nearly happen once earlier this year when the lake was muddy all the way to the dam. But the flow coming down the river now far exceeds the last rise.

I don't know if this is a bad thing or not. The new water will be off color, full of trash and large logs but it will be highly oxygenated, nutrient rich and all the same temperature. The equal temp might delay or greatly reduce the onset of the thermocline this summer.

So here to you Old Lake Livingston.......Bottoms up.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

So far, I will stick to my "water is life" belief.


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

So I guess when they open 12 gates and flood down stream they get the (blow out) portion. I think it is going to get ugly down stream over the next 5 to 7 days. When I come across the bridge in Liberty today it was pretty full already.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Crossed the Trinity at 59 going to pick up my trolling motor.
As I got close I wondered how high the river would be and still went " holy cow" the river is high!"
I fished yesterday and today on the south end.
It got stained yesterday and was about the same today.
I know it's coming though. The white bass hit my chrome to blue trap good and I caught several jigging a slab from a main lake point.
I'm thinking its gonna be time for catfish soon though as the muddy water will be here soon.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I wonder if they will have to close the 59 bridge?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Bankin' On It said:


> I wonder if they will have to close the 59 bridge?


 When the flow was 88,000 cfs back in "nineteen forgotten"
the bridge was open but the rail road bridge had water over the tracks.


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

Went and checked on my hay barn down fm 1127 it's on the river about 6 miles from 59 bridge and it is moving not over banks but getting close good thing we sold the cows last week


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

So what does this do to the white bass bite this weekend?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

All this rain just mean cooler weather/cooler water temps. The stripers seems to like this kind of weather. They all active moving freely around and feeding (fat bellies). Not like previous year trap in thermocline weak all skinny and no belly. There's a saying good things come to the person who waits. I think awesome fishing is just right around the corner.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

man I hope so......I want to get back out there and try using what Loy taught me last week


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Muddy water may make you change species, grab the noodles. Always something biting on Livingston


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Im noodled out. Just kidding noodles always go in the boat but really anxious to try some more slabbing and casting as opposed to chasing noodles or trolling for whites.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The water released from Richland Chambers is now coming down the Trinity between Trinidad and Oakwood.
Trinidad gauge is about 28,000 cfs and slowly declining.
The Oakwood gauge is at 25,000 cfs and going straight up like a NASA rocket.
The river should be right at the top of the bank or over it at Lock n Dam in anther 24 to 36 hours.
TRA should increase the 38,000 cfs discharge at LL dam in the next day or so.
The lake is over one foot above pool elevation and should increase some. If you have a boat in a boat house sling I suggest you check that it is high enough. Several have floated out of the stalls at Beacon Bay in the last few days.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Aeregan I've never caught one trolling but the casting and slabbing bite has been good the past 2 or 3 weeks. I haven't been noodling this spring but I'm afraid the rise that's coming may stir things up to much. Somedays I have had really good luck casting traps and the next day they would prefer the slab !!


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Hope to try Saturday morning if the weather cooperates. If Im lucky one of these days I will get it figured out and slab up a limit.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> The water released from Richland Chambers is now coming down the Trinity between Trinidad and Oakwood.
> Trinidad gauge is about 28,000 cfs and slowly declining.
> The Oakwood gauge is at 25,000 cfs and going straight up like a NASA rocket.
> The river should be right at the top of the bank or over it at Lock n Dam in anther 24 to 36 hours.
> ...











This was the lock n dam yesterday afternoon.


----------

